# How's the 32c Gatorskin ride quality?



## ThinkerBike (Sep 13, 2014)

Hey guys,

So I'm on a lookout for some 32C tires for my daily commuter.

I tried out the continental travel contact, vittoria hypers, and schwable kojaks...they're all ok. Out of those 3 the contis are the best.

I'm thinking of trying out 32c gatorskins, but can't find any feedback on how the 32c ones ride. Quite a few people like the 28c, but not much feedback on the 32s...

So if you have any feedback, please share


----------



## nsfbr (May 23, 2014)

In my view gatorskins are old tech and not really up to the ride quality of the conti GP4sII. I ride them @25c and love them. Is there a reason you wouldn't use a 28c? I have no idea if they are even available in a 32c.

One thing I can tell you is that the GP4sII have shown very good wear so far, as in almost undetectable. I've probably got 500+ on them so far and the front tire still has its bead. The rear has a narrow wear mark showing, but clearly this is a 3000-5000 mile tire.


----------



## Tig (Feb 9, 2004)

Yes, they come in 32c. I'd certainly put them on a CX or gravel bike. I'll stick the the 25's and 28's on my existing road and fixed gear bikes. 

Over the years I've migrated away from Conti's GP tires and ride solely foldable Gatorskins now. They weight the same as 4-Season's. To make up for the higher TPI that the GP's have, I go to the next tire size up. I love the ride of lower psi now. I push my tires hard in corners and never feel them giving up any traction or security. 

I'll never go back to 23's again, and can't believe we rode 18's and 20's back in the 80's and 90's. 

As always, YMMV.


----------



## 4slomo (Feb 11, 2008)

I have 32c GatorHardshell tires on my road bike, which is my nearly daily ride. At the correct tire air pressure, I enjoy the ride, however, my motivation was for durability in my desert climate. The rubber compound seems relatively harder, which may contribute to their durability, but also limits their traction in wet conditions. In the desert, we don't get much rain, so that doesn't limit my riding. In wetter climates, I'd ride a different tire during rainy seasons.



ThinkerBike said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> So I'm on a lookout for some 32C tires for my daily commuter.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bridgestone (Sep 6, 2007)

I don't think I have ever seen the words Gatorskin and ride quality in the same sentence?


----------



## Doulos24x7 (Jul 9, 2012)

I have 700 x 32 Continental Touring Plus Reflex tires on my commuter. First 5k miles on it were on Vittoria Randoneurs, decent ride and just a few flats. The Contis are more comfortable, no flats so far.

I have been riding them on commutes and did a century last Sunday. I love these tires. They're cheaper than the Vittoria tires.


----------

